# Domain verkaufen / versteigern



## neo3 (1. April 2011)

Hi,

kennt ihr !seriöse! Anbieter, bei denen ich eine Domain gut versteigern oder verkaufen kann? Ich bin bislang nur auf 

united-domains.de - Domain-Namen günstig registrieren/reservieren

gestoßen, weiß aber nicht, wie gut der Laden ist ^^


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
Christian


----------



## Falk (1. April 2011)

Sedo ? Full Service Domain-Handelsplatz - Sedo GmbH ist eine Alternative.


----------



## Supeq (14. April 2011)

Um welche Domain gehts denn?
generell wär es besser mögliche Interessenten direkt anzuschreiben!


----------



## Hydroxid (18. April 2011)

Woher soll er denn wissen wer ein Interessent ist?


----------



## Falk (18. April 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:


> Woher soll er denn wissen wer ein Interessent ist?


 
Wenn man eine Domain hat, die bestimmte Firmen ansprechen könnte, kann man die direkt anschreiben...


----------



## neo3 (21. April 2011)

Hi,

danke für die Ideen! Ich werde mir überlegen, ob ich evtl. eine Firma direkt anschreibe... mehr als nein sagen können sie ja eigentlich nicht...   
Ansonsten probiere ich es mal mit versteigern - wenn kein Interesse besteht, wird sie halt abgemeldet oder die 3€/Jahr weiter gezaht ^^

thx,
neo3


----------

